# Nice roster



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

As much as I am inherently anti-Knicks (I'm coming over from the Bulls board), I have to say: I think the Knicks are a dark horse for the playoffs. With a sharpshooter like Houston, with a better complementary player in Van Horn who won't jack too many shots, and with a lot of effective depth up front (contingent on McDyess' return, you have McDyess, Lampe, and Kurt Thomas all starting quality, with Spoon, Doleac, and Harrington all fairly effective off the bench).

Did I even mention Mike Sweetney? He's not too shabby himself. 

Wait. What's with all the PF's? Is Jerry Krause secretly your GM?

Definitely a trade in the works on this team, eh? If anyone is willing to take on some of the monster salaries...

Frank Williams is developing, and as Illini alum, I am a huge fan and think that he can be a really effective starting PG. Eisley and Ward are still around, although I expect one to be traded.

Williams/Houston/KVH/McDyess/Center by Rotation, with Thomas, Lampe, Eisley, Spoon, Harrington off the bench. The only gaps are in decent backup SG/SF, where only Shandon Anderson sits as a viable option.

And... did you guys sign Vranes? That guy is huge!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

We did are in the process of signing both vranes and Lampe.


As it stands now we have 11 power forwards I believe. It's very pathetic.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> I think the Knicks are a dark horse for the playoffs.


I hope not. There are too many good center prospects in the lottery, two of which are going to be only 19 next year, and three are over 7'1", two are over 7'2", 300 lbs. Assuming both can play physically enough, I'd rather have miss the playoff, take one of those guys, and stand a chance at the Finals then have our current line-up make the playoffs and have no chance of advancing past the first round. This team has too many shooters and not enough physical guys to grab the boards, hence the reason for coming in last rebounds. Also, Vranes is the only guy over 7' none of the Knicks "power forwards" (Lampe, Sweetney, Van Horn, Harrington, Doleac, Thomas, Weatherspoon) can block shots, so an inside presence is still needed there, hence the reason for coming in last in blocks, and it is for those reasons that the Knicks won't make the postseason this upcoming season, but, assuming Layden doesn't do something stupid in the draft (meaning draft anything other than a center), and assuming thguy he picks can contribute right away (12 points and 8 rebounds a game?), then we have a legit shot the following year.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nice roster*



> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope not. There are too many good center prospects in the lottery, two of which are going to be only 19 next year, and three are over 7'1", two are over 7'2", 300 lbs. Assuming both can play physically enough, I'd rather have miss the playoff, take one of those guys, and stand a chance at the Finals then have our current line-up make the playoffs and have no chance of advancing past the first round. This team has too many shooters and not enough physical guys to grab the boards, hence the reason for coming in last rebounds. Also, Vranes is the only guy over 7' none of the Knicks "power forwards" (Lampe, Sweetney, Van Horn, Harrington, Doleac, Thomas, Weatherspoon) can block shots, so an inside presence is still needed there, hence the reason for coming in last in blocks, and it is for those reasons that the Knicks won't make the postseason this upcoming season, but, assuming Layden doesn't do something stupid in the draft (meaning draft anything other than a center), and assuming thguy he picks can contribute right away (12 points and 8 rebounds a game?), then we have a legit shot the following year.


I agree. We shouldnt have the goal of just make the playoffs. We need to rebuild to where we KNOW we are gonna make the playoffs and contend for the title.. But thanks for the encouraging words about our team Showtyme. Any latest on J-will? I hope he comes back for you guys, if not at least now Crawford will get his chance to show what he can do.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I agree. We shouldnt have the goal of just make the playoffs. We need to rebuild to where we KNOW we are gonna make the playoffs and contend for the title.. QUOTE]
> 
> :yes: Knicks should rebuild themselves, get some talented young players and fire all overpaid players.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The process of rebuilding means getting rid of a lot of bad contracts!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with mostly everything you guys are saying. Making the playoffs JUST to make the playoffs hurts this team way more than helps it. I'm not an advocate of throwing games and I know no one here is saying that, but losing is the best way to build this team. Note I didn't say Rebuilding. Only the media says that you can't rebuild in NY. When we here that, we need to immediately check that sports host or writer and say that you can. Hell, the Jets have been REBUILDING for DECADES now. Layden needs to let us know what he is doing with the team, and just do it. The arrogance in which management treats loyal fans is unbelieveable. They cater to fair weather fans (corporate suits and A list stars) who leaves them at a drop of a hat. It's these so called fans that the media misses or will miss when the Knicks officially rebuild and the media don't want that. Who do you think Mike Lupica would rather sit next to and rubbing elbow with? Woody Allen and Spike Lee and the marketing suits for a Fortune 500 company or sitting next to Joe Blow, a fireman, from Queens, or Mike Who, an electrician from Canarsie Brooklyn who are true fans and would sit patiently through a rebuilding process?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Knicks have some decent pieces, but unfortunetly for them they all play the same position. If you take away Houston, then pretty much every other decent to good player on their team is a PF: McDyess, Thomas, Sweetney, Lampe, Van Horn, Weatherspoon, and Harrington. Throw in their centers (Doleac, Vranes, Knight) and you have 10 out of a possible 15 players at one of the two big slots. Now I know that some, like Van Horn, can play out of position, but that's not the point. I simply think that there aren't enough minutes to be shared among the frontcourt, which is where the Knicks' good players are. I predict an 11th place finish.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the thing people are underrating about a playoff team that isnt necessarily a finals team is that they have more power to get big free agents than non playoff teams do. For example look at the clippers or the Miami Heat, do you think could land a KG or Jkidd even is they had the money to offer them? I think the knicks need to try and play the best they can, develop the rookies we have in place, try to make the playoffs. If Dice were to come back and have a healthy season playing with Houston and Van horn this team could easily be one of the better teams in the east. Then if we could add Vujanic next season we could really be moving in a great direction. By the time houston's contract runs out we could have nice young plays that are making the playoffs and playing well, with room to sign big name FA's. I just dont think we should say every year that we should lose to get a nice new talented rookie, because i think it could beomce a cycle of banking on a rookie savior to come in every year, so instead of concentrating on moving forward, you become the clippers who have great talent come and go, and never really strive to make it to the playoffs becuase they can get some good rookie.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i doubt they'll make the playoffs, since they are the worst defensive team in the league right now. Opening night is Houston gonna guard McGrady? He might set some new scoring record on the knicks.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Im not saying we are gonna make the playoffs, but i think we shouldstrive to make the playoffs. Last season we just missed the playoffs, and although we lost spree if we get a healthy Dice it very possible to make the playoffs. also who knows what our rookies and frank williams will be able to help with immideately, those factors are added bonuses.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Right, McDyess will be healthy  :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

how is it nice if we have a pf and sf glut?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nice roster*



> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. We shouldnt have the goal of just make the playoffs. We need to rebuild to where we KNOW we are gonna make the playoffs and contend for the title.. But thanks for the encouraging words about our team Showtyme. Any latest on J-will? I hope he comes back for you guys, if not at least now Crawford will get his chance to show what he can do.


J-Will is doing a lot worse than McDyess, and most of us don't anticipate that he'll ever come back to basketball, and all of us agree that if he manages a comeback, he'll be a lot worse.

I think watching Dermarr Johnson's play this year will be an encouragement to me. He suffered a career-ending injury as well but seems to have made a full recovery... if he performs well in the league, then I'd have more hope for Jay as well, even though the injuries are completely different.

Anyway, best of luck. I think the whole thing about getting a lottery pick is wise, although I think there's more ways to get a lottery pick than simply tanking a season...


----------

